# penis muscle



## 8pack (Feb 5, 2005)

Is the bump of muscle above my penis a muscle to my penis or abs ???   Chicks say bigger your abs bigger your penis. Im 16 with 6 3/4


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 5, 2005)

What chicks say that? Those are the dumbest bitches I've ever heard of.


----------



## 8pack (Feb 5, 2005)

Might be dumb but as long as there hot im gonna agree with them 

does that bump have any thing to do with ur penis tho ?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 5, 2005)

I think what your talking about is the pelvic bone.


----------



## 8pack (Feb 5, 2005)

Its a muscle I can flex it and all


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 5, 2005)

I have NO clue wtf youre talking about


----------



## 8pack (Feb 5, 2005)

from my belly button if you go 4 inches down theres a bump there of muscle i thinks its part of my abs


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 5, 2005)

I think I know what your talking about, it is part of your abs but it will not look like part of them no matter how much you train. It just connects your abs to the pelvis.


----------



## 8pack (Feb 5, 2005)

So if you have big abs you may have big penis since they connect right ?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 5, 2005)

They don't connect. I don't think it is possible to train your penis muscle either. Everyone has abs, not everyone has a big penis.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 5, 2005)

LOL wierdest convo ive seen sounds to me someones just trying to boast


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Maybe some sort of hernia?


----------



## Rich46yo (Feb 5, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> LOL wierdest convo ive seen sounds to me someones just trying to boast



                      6&3/4" aint enough to boast over. At least John H lies well when he dribbles on about his dick. Kid if your going to boast about your dick you have to make it at least 8" + or dont bother.............................................................uncle Rich


----------



## onamission (Feb 5, 2005)




----------



## 8pack (Feb 5, 2005)

whats boast ?  penis growth pills ?


----------



## onamission (Feb 5, 2005)

Yeah you can gettem at Wal-mart.


----------



## 8pack (Feb 5, 2005)

how much ?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> 6&3/4" aint enough to boast over. At least John H lies well when he dribbles on about his dick. Kid if your going to boast about your dick you have to make it at least 8" + or dont bother.............................................................uncle Rich




You seem disappointed that he's not up to your size requirement......I See..


----------



## BigKev75 (Feb 5, 2005)

I think He is talking about the Bottom 2 abs that can make an 8 pack.


----------



## 8pack (Feb 5, 2005)

urgh no no ok see my pic it shows all 8. if you go below them like 4 inches there another bump there right in the middle


----------



## onamission (Feb 5, 2005)

I think your just deformed.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2005)




----------



## 8pack (Feb 5, 2005)

hmm idk im special i guess


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2005)

Yes....you          are                 special.


----------



## 8pack (Feb 5, 2005)

ill post a pic of it next weekend


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 5, 2005)

It's a Tumor.  Gotta be.


----------



## 8pack (Feb 5, 2005)

no its part of my abs because when I flex my abs it flexes with them


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2005)

A tumor caused by his penis. I say amputate his penis to stop the spread of cancer.


----------



## Flex (Feb 5, 2005)

8pack said:
			
		

> if you go below them like 4 inches there another bump there right in the middle



they're called herpes.


----------



## onamission (Feb 5, 2005)

your lower ab connects to your pelvis, Its gotta be a tumor.... I would get that checked out, It may be costing you a couple inches of manhood.


----------



## onamission (Feb 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> A tumor caused by his penis. I say amputate his penis to stop the spread of cancer.


Have you been through this before?


----------



## GSXR750 (Feb 5, 2005)

I think I have two large tumors distal to mr. happy


----------



## onamission (Feb 5, 2005)

Me too, Im not worried though, I'll get it checked out when the left one is as big as the right one.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2005)

onamission said:
			
		

> Have you been through this before?




No, I decided to keep that tumor.


----------



## Rich46yo (Feb 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You seem disappointed that he's not up to your size requirement......I See..



                             On the contrary I find these "dick threads" with you men-children to be profoundly amusing........  .........Uncle Rich


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2005)

Funny, but the subject of penis is not very amusing to me. But I guess your kind like penis profoundly.


----------



## Chain Link (Feb 5, 2005)

Ive been using BOAST for about 6 months and Ive just lately gotten over 8 and 1/4, does anyone know how much further these things will go? Should I just use less to,"maintain" or will I max out(soon I hope, Im scaring my girlfriend)?

I dont like wal mart, but they're the only people worth getting it from, everyone else is $20 more for the same 180 cap bottle.


----------



## onamission (Feb 5, 2005)

You have to take a break. go on a short pct with some kind of sustainer, wait about 2 weeks and you can start another cycle. I wouldnt go over 18 weeks on though. If you do you will start to notice a subtle curve begin to form.

After further research, theres something called kûrv that you can get through Dik nutrition, that will aid in the bent problem.


----------



## Chain Link (Feb 5, 2005)

OMG I was told that was normal. Like I said, Ive been on it for 6 months strait.. well, actually, it was only like 3 - 4 months,"Strait". My trainers been calling me,"captain hook" for weeks now. Ill skip the sustainer, and take a break for about a month. Hopefully its not permanent?


----------



## onamission (Feb 5, 2005)

read the above edit. Check into that kûrv and see if that helps.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 5, 2005)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> My trainers been calling me,"captain hook" for weeks now.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 5, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Maybe some sort of hernia?




and he calls it a penis


----------



## Chain Link (Feb 5, 2005)

onamission said:
			
		

> read the above edit. Check into that kûrv and see if that helps.


Just read up on it, kûrv looks like what I need. I think one of my local supp stores is a Dik nutrition dealer, so Ill check there tommarow. If not Ill just order from the site. Thanks!


----------



## onamission (Feb 5, 2005)

good luck wit that brutha....stay straight.


----------



## 8pack (Feb 5, 2005)

would a tumor flex with my abs ??


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 5, 2005)

8pack said:
			
		

> would a tumor flex with my abs ??


 Arnold says "It not a toomah"


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 5, 2005)

8pack said:
			
		

> Is the bump of muscle above my penis a muscle to my penis or abs ??? Chicks say bigger your abs bigger your penis. Im 16 with 6 3/4


 Bro, you've got the clap....


----------



## 8pack (Feb 5, 2005)

Has anyone noticed that I ask a quistion and get a totaly opposite answer ???

now whats a clap ??


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 5, 2005)

clap is gonnorhea, that chick lied when she said you were her first.


----------



## 8pack (Feb 5, 2005)

urgh note to myself dont ask a quistion conserning my penis


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2005)

note #2 learn to spell.


----------



## 8pack (Feb 5, 2005)

min0 lee  Note #1 Learn to capitalize first letter of a sentence.


----------



## onamission (Feb 5, 2005)

haha


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2005)

8pack said:
			
		

> min0 lee  Note #1 Learn to capitalize first letter of a sentence.


Ditto on the name ....bitch


----------



## 8pack (Feb 5, 2005)

Not trying to start a fight just helping you out


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2005)

I never fight, just teasing you buddy.


----------



## onamission (Feb 5, 2005)

Dont mind herr.....im. (sorry Mino I'm still confused)


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2005)

onamission said:
			
		

> Dont mind herr.....im. (sorry Mino I'm still confused)




No problem, I'm also confused.


----------



## 8pack (Feb 5, 2005)

I uderstand her behavior she needs help beyond of what we can do

her =        me =


----------



## Mudge (Feb 5, 2005)

There is a tendon in the penis, and it has nothing to do with your abs.


----------



## John H. (Feb 7, 2005)

8pack said:
			
		

> from my belly button if you go 4 inches down theres a bump there of muscle i thinks its part of my abs



Hi 8pack,

To be honest, ask a knowledgable Medical Doctor. Maybe a Sports Medicine physician.

I believe without seeing you you are describing one of the lower abs.

You can perform a personal check on yourself to see if there is any "connection". Make it work - see if you can isolate IT working and see what that causes to happen. 

BE DAMN GLAD you have an 8-pack and you ARE COMPLETELY NUTS if you do not MAINTAIN that DAMN GOOD HEALTH. Or even develop it even further. And make the rest of your body BE just as DAMN PERFECT. And anyone that gets the honor of playing with them - make DAMN SURE they APPRECIATE what you have. And respectfully. And you, them as well.

Sounds like you have a TERRIFIC foundation. NEVER give that up for anything!!!! 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Feb 7, 2005)

8pack said:
			
		

> So if you have big abs you may have big penis since they connect right ?



Hi 8 pack,

Each person has a different body. Some Men with a large penis (that shows) have a small waist and pelvic region so more of their penis will be evident. (You will see more of it because it is OUTside of the body more). Some Men are larger in the waist area and this can actually have the effect of hiding what they have (penis-wise) within that area of their body. 

BEING VERY WELL DEVELOPED OVERALL is KEY to EVERY PART of your body BEING and WORKING as best as possible. You WANT TOTAL PHYSICAL FITNESS AND HEALTH. TOTAL. You have a terrific 8-pack. Why not (if you do not already have it) DEVELOP TOTALLY AND PERFECTLY the ENTIRE rest of your body. How you will begin to UNDERSTAND the IMPORTANCE of this is when after seeing yourself in the mirror you can SCARE the hell out of yourself in disbelief and what you HAVE ACHIEVED or are achieving. Imagine what everyone else will then see. 

BE THE VERY BEST YOU CAN BE - GUARANTEED (ONLY as long as you DO each exercise perfectly CONCENTRATING on every move making each move perfect, proper rest and proper nutrition) !!! It IS your FOUNDATION. And you will be DAMN GLAD - and MAINTAIN THAT ALWAYS!!!! NEVER give that up FOR ANY REASON!!!!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Feb 7, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> LOL wierdest convo ive seen sounds to me someones just trying to boast




Hi Sgtneo,

NOT at all. He is asking a damn good question and has a right to an answer that is mature and factual best as possible. I do not see him "boasting" at all. He just wants to know.

Now it sounds as if he HAS a reason to "boast" and I would say that anyone SO EQUIPPED would but that does not necessarily mean that they do that. Those MUSCLES  can and DO SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES - if a person truly has them. And they SHOULD.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Feb 7, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> 6&3/4" aint enough to boast over. At least John H lies well when he dribbles on about his dick. Kid if your going to boast about your dick you have to make it at least 8" + or dont bother.............................................................uncle Rich



Hi Rich,

Trust me, I do NOT "dribble".

I have ABSOLUTELY NO REASON to lie. And those that do not believe can SEE for themselves and I have had people that "want to know for sure" - I have NO problem with people checking it out FOR themselves. I AM NOT BRAGGING - I am making a statement of FACT. PERIOD. I have NO reason to lie about this at all. EVER. I do get a comment from people after doing their own "research" - they do tell me they would not have "believed" themselves until they "checked" FOR themselves and still do not "believe"...

To be honest, I, I, DO NOT think I am "so big".


Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Feb 7, 2005)

8pack said:
			
		

> hmm idk im special i guess



Hi 8 pack,

Truthfully, I would say so FOR SURE. BE GLAD and BE RESPECTFUL of that gift. Take care of it and your ENTIRE BODY. God (the REAL ONE) would want you to do that. It IS a GIFT from Him TO YOU. THINK about that AS THE GIFT IT IS and TAKE DAMN GOOD CARE OF IT - ALL OF YOU!!! 

TRUTHFULLY!!!! 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Feb 7, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> On the contrary I find these "dick threads" with you men-children to be profoundly amusing........  .........Uncle Rich



Hi Rich,

Don't be so childish yourself. 

Did it ever occur to you that this MAN has an HONEST question and wants AN HONEST and mature answer? He has EVERY RIGHT to ask this question and get an answer that IS MATURE and KNOWLEDGEABLE. 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Feb 7, 2005)

8pack said:
			
		

> urgh note to myself dont ask a quistion conserning my penis



Hi 8 pack,

NO!!!!, just remember SOME people will answer your HONEST question with a very childish answer - probably because they are not MATURE enough to talk with someone WHO IS MATURE HIMSELF. 

NEVER not ASK a question - you would not do that if you did not already know the answer and you HAVE an ABSOLUTE RIGHT TO ASK ANYTHING you want and you SHOULD always get (at least from adults that are mature) an answer that helps you out or tries HONESTLY.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh shit what a surprise. This thread is like throwing blood in the ocean and John H is a shark.


----------



## Flex (Feb 7, 2005)

onamission said:
			
		

> Me too, Im not worried though, I'll get it checked out when the left one is as big as the right one.



speaking of...

does anyone else have one nut bigger than the other? 

My righty is much bigger than the left one


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

My right is larger .  They must be connected in  a series instead of a parallel


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 7, 2005)

8pack said:
			
		

> hmm idk im special i guess


In an olympic kinda way!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 7, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Oh shit what a surprise. This thread is like throwing blood in the ocean and John H is a shark.


----------



## John H. (Feb 7, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Oh shit what a surprise. This thread is like throwing blood in the ocean and John H is a shark.



GococksDJS,

Why would I not be surprised you would say something like this? 

As you are attending college in the South, please ask one - or more - of your professors what an open mind is and what it means to be objective and what it is to consider ALL information from ALL sources ALL the time. I'd truly be interested in what they have to say to you if you are willing to relate that to me honestly. If you learn nothing else, this would benefit you GREATLY.

John H.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 7, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> GococksDJS,
> 
> Why would I not be surprised you would say something like this?
> 
> ...


John H,

Two things: 1) what does the South have to do with anything? and 2) he attends the University of South Carolina which doesn't really qualify as "attending college."


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 7, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> 2) he attends the University of South Carolina which doesn't really qualify as "attending college."


 Well by your definition Pepper, no one can qualify as having attended college until they've gang-raped at least 3 different farm animals with a few of their inbred country bumpkin friends.


----------



## yuyi (Feb 7, 2005)

I think is cancer and I also think he is kind of short, but with those abs I wouldn't be worried about the sizes of my penis, (No matter what size you are, if you know how to use it and make them happy there is not need of a bigger size)


----------



## John H. (Feb 8, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> John H,
> 
> Two things: 1) what does the South have to do with anything? and 2) he attends the University of South Carolina which doesn't really qualify as "attending college."



Hi Pepper,

I could not remember at the time I was writing the post which college he said he attended in the South so I just said "South" - it was intended ONLY as a way of identifying WHERE he was going to college.

Ok, I guess I made a mistake - I should have said "attending a University" but at the time I wrote what I said I did not remember exactly where he was attending and I did not remember it was a University. I use "college" as a "generic" term for higher education beyond grade 12 (high school).

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Feb 8, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Well by your definition Pepper, no one can qualify as having attended college until they've gang-raped at least 3 different farm animals with a few of their inbred country bumpkin friends.



GococksDJS,

Have your fun. 

And what you said above is ABSOLUTELY NOT something I personally am guilty of ever having done. Nor would I. I do not know where you get that at all - I guess you have a  vivid imagination. Not creative. Vivid. 

What I was trying to do was have you BEGIN to BE the MAN you would have others believe you are THAT IS MATURE and can DISCUSS something AS A MATURE MAN. Do you know the definition of "discuss"? I hope so because you should be doing a lot of that when you are attending the University you are wanting to gain an education.

You are attending a University, you are no longer in high school and a "kid" - you are having others believe you are a person that reflects that higher learning. Your statements do not reflect that higher learning and ability do discuss as a mature person.

John H.


----------



## Flex (Feb 8, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> speaking of...
> 
> does anyone else have one nut bigger than the other?
> 
> My righty is much bigger than the left one




Does anyone know the answer to this?? Why is one bigger? or does it not matter?

Or is it just cuz i work my right nut harder, therefore from now on i hafta do dumbell nut raises instead of barbell so my nuts grow in proportion


----------



## John H. (Feb 8, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the answer to this?? Why is one bigger? or does it not matter?
> 
> Or is it just cuz i work my right nut harder, therefore from now on i hafta do dumbell nut raises instead of barbell so my nuts grow in proportion




Hi Flex,

It is kinda common actually. 

Your best answer would come from a knowledgeable physician - a Urologist would be best I think. 

As for "exercises" in this area I have not heard of any but people being "creative" and "inventive" I would never discount it as something that could not "be done"... Certainly people lift with their penis as a way of gaining strength (of associated muscles) - and maybe even size if there is enough "strain" put on it    ... 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Feb 8, 2005)

8pack said:
			
		

> Is the bump of muscle above my penis a muscle to my penis or abs ???   Chicks say bigger your abs bigger your penis. Im 16 with 6 3/4




Hi 8pack,

Going back to your original question Buddy, you could also check at your local library or a library that is larger and has more resources. See if they have a current anatomy atlas that shows in detail the parts of the body. There are some really good ones out there very detailed - this might be what you would want to do also.

To be sure nothing is wrong (and I have no reason to think there is at all)  it does not hurt to check and be sure with a knowledgeable physician.

Also there is one site on the web I am aware of right now that might be of help: www.webmd.com

I believe Cleveland Clinic in Cleveland, Ohio,  has a website too and a phone number that you can call with questions 24 hours a day. They have Sports Medicine physicians and they take care of the medical needs of the Cleveland Browns. 

Remember I do not have any reason to think you have anything wrong. 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Feb 8, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi 8pack,
> 
> Going back to your original question Buddy, you could also check at your local library or a library that is larger and has more resources. See if they have a current anatomy atlas that shows in detail the parts of the body. There are some really good ones out there very detailed - this might be what you would want to do also.
> 
> ...



Hi again 8 pack,

I checked on the web and Cleveland Clinic does have a website too. It is: www.clevelandclinic.org

You will see when you click onto "contact us" the 24 hour phone service they offer. 

Take Care Buddy, John H.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 8, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> GococksDJS,
> 
> Have your fun.
> 
> ...


 John H., the farm animal thing was not aimed at you. It was for Pepper, who went to Clemson, where they are known for their uncanny love of farm animal anal cavity. We can't hold it against him, growing up in the inbred hills of Clemson, he doesn't know that cows, goats, chickens and other family members are not for sexual pleasure. Sorry for the mixup John H.


----------



## Flex (Feb 8, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Flex,
> 
> Certainly people lift with their penis as a way of gaining strength (of associated muscles)
> 
> Take Care, John H.



I don't do penis raises  WTF

I do nut raises.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 8, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> John H., the farm animal thing was not aimed at you. It was for Pepper, who went to Clemson, where they are known for their uncanny love of farm animal anal cavity. We can't hold it against him, growing up in the inbred hills of Clemson, he doesn't know that cows, goats, chickens and other family members are not for sexual pleasure. Sorry for the mixup John H.


We are also known for our ownership of the piss-ant school in Columbia.

So fucking owned.

As for the farm animals, I think you are confusing Clemson with The Citadel.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 8, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> We are also known for our ownership of the piss-ant school in Columbia.
> 
> So fucking owned.
> 
> As for the farm animals, I think you are confusing Clemson with The Citadel.


 Ownership of the piss-ant school? mmmm, now that sounds hardcore. Your pretty close on the Citadel thing, but it's more like you pound the goats, sheep, chickens, sisters, mommies, aunts, brothers dressed as sisters, and dads dressed as moms, and the Citadel dudes pound on you, so in your hick eyes, everyone wins and you think chickens lay eggs because of you.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 8, 2005)

Huh Huh, he said penis.


----------



## dschneid (Feb 8, 2005)

Penis is not a muscle it's tissue.


----------



## onamission (Feb 8, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the answer to this?? Why is one bigger? or does it not matter?
> 
> Or is it just cuz i work my right nut harder, therefore from now on i hafta do dumbell nut raises instead of barbell so my nuts grow in proportion


Its common with studs like us to, when we have an abundance of sexual encounters with the opposite sex, to experience One testicle being larger than the other. Something about you use the left one until its all nutted out and then you start on the right one...kinda like one of those old chevy trucks with the dual tanks.


----------



## John H. (Feb 9, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I don't do penis raises  WTF
> 
> I do nut raises.



Hi Flex,

Well all of us Guys do "nut raises" from time-to-time for sure but not in the "same vein" as I was referring to.   

As for Penis exercises, there are some that can and do help develop associated muscles in this area of the body - nothing like BEING TOTALLY HEALTHY trust me! Like I have said in the past, I wish God HAD created the cock as a Muscle just as with the muscles in a person's body - especially similar to the Biceps and Triceps would have been "nice" - think of the possibilities...


Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Feb 9, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Ownership of the piss-ant school? mmmm, now that sounds hardcore. Your pretty close on the Citadel thing, but it's more like you pound the goats, sheep, chickens, sisters, mommies, aunts, brothers dressed as sisters, and dads dressed as moms, and the Citadel dudes pound on you, so in your hick eyes, everyone wins and you think chickens lay eggs because of you.



Hi GococksDJS,

Do I detect a note of "jealousy" here?    

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Feb 9, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Huh Huh, he said penis.



Hi Maniclion,

Some people DO even "blush" when the word "Penis" is even "mentioned"....   

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Feb 9, 2005)

dschneid said:
			
		

> Penis is not a muscle it's tissue.



Hi Dschneid,

Yea, DAMN IT! But IT CERTAINLY SHOULD BE!!! I think this IS one place where God made a REAL MISTAKE - NOT making the Penis a Muscle just as the Biceps or Triceps, Back, Shoulders, Legs.....

Think of the benefits - and the "contests"   

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Chain Link (Mar 4, 2005)

Just wanted to post an update. I got into contact with my local Dik Nutrition dealer right away, and they set me up with a full cycle of kûrv. Im just now finishing after almost a month, and Ive gone back down to 7 and 7/8. On the other hand Im completely strait now... actually, Im almost leaning to the right, LOL. Thanx again onamission!

I would strongly suggest this product to anyone who uses BOAST.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2005)

*Flex!* i'll send cash just please god stop him from posting.....


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2005)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> Im completely strait now...


 if you give John H some of that stuff maybe he'll only post half as much? for the love of god somebody do something.


----------



## gr81 (Mar 5, 2005)

> Might be dumb but as long as there hot im gonna agree with them



Jesus christ thats the worst rational I have ever heard! Attractive females don't respect pussified men that agree with everything they say, especially when they are wrong most of the time..lol


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 5, 2005)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> Just wanted to post an update. I got into contact with my local Dik Nutrition dealer right away, and they set me up with a full cycle of kûrv. Im just now finishing after almost a month, and Ive gone back down to 7 and 7/8. On the other hand Im completely strait now... actually, Im almost leaning to the right, LOL. Thanx again onamission!
> 
> I would strongly suggest this product to anyone who uses BOAST.


   Johnny could use that.


----------



## DGuy (Mar 5, 2005)

8pack said:
			
		

> Might be dumb but as long as there hot im gonna agree with them
> 
> does that bump have any thing to do with ur penis tho ?



I know what you mean, that has nothing to do with your penis, it's your rectus abdomis, the most inferior part. When you flex your trunk, that muscle contracts, right? That's because your abs are responsible for flexing the trunk.


----------



## DGuy (Mar 5, 2005)

onamission said:
			
		

> I think your just deformed.



Check out the lowest ab, that's what that muscle is.


----------

